# influencer



## lucyp

Hi All,
OK, the verb is _to influence_, the noun is _influence_, but is there a word which means _a person who influences_? Such as an *influencer* ?
Thanks,
Lucy


----------



## Masood

Hi
Is there a sentence you want to put the word into?


----------



## Blopa

Hi Lucyp:

In Spanish, we use 'Influyente', the one who has the capacity and/or the ability to influence.

Hope it works!


----------



## aztlaniano

Blopa said:


> In Spanish, we use 'Influyente', the one who has the capacity and/or the ability to influence.


The adjective in English is influential. I don't know of any noun, it would have to be "an influential person".


----------



## lucyp

Thanks gang - yes, 'influential person' was what I went with, just thought I'd check with the rest of the world in case I was overlooking something obvious.
Ta,
Lucy


----------



## aztlaniano

lucyp said:


> Thanks gang - yes, 'influential person' was what I went with, just thought I'd check with the rest of the world in case I was overlooking something obvious.
> Ta,
> Lucy


If he's very, very influential he could be "a power broker".


----------



## ahorrasi

old though this topic is, there is a self-improvement/leadership training context for using 'influencer'. In fact, a book was recently published with that very title


----------



## Llorona

At ahorrasi: and what is the Spanish term for that influencer?

Thanks


----------



## aztlaniano

ahorrasi said:


> ... there is a self-improvement/leadership training context for using 'influencer'. In fact, a book was recently published with that very title


That makes sense. If president George Dubbya Bush could call himself "the decider", rather than "the decision-maker", I suppose his advisers could be called "influencers".



Llorona said:


> At ahorrasi: and what is the Spanish term for that influencer?


_Influidor. _Es la palabra que propondré a la Real Academia.


----------



## Llorona

Gracias. ¿Podrías avisarme, por favor, cuando te la acepten?
In the text I need to translate we are not talking about a person. Indirect influencers: areas of an enterprise upon which a supply chain's productivity often depends.
I am not sure about "influencias" just like that, and influenciadores is mostly used for persons. What do you suggest?
Thank you.


----------



## ahorrasi

el libro se llamó en español, "el influyente" http://www.getabstract.com/es/resumen/desarrollo-profesional/influyente/14525/

quizas en el contexto serviría "influyentes indirectos" o "factores influyentes indirectos" o "factores que influyen indirectamente"?

best of luck


----------



## Sunshine on Leith

Influjos directos o indirectos.


----------



## Filis Cañí

Sunshine on Leith said:


> Influjos directos o indirectos.



Sí.


----------



## Langosta

Sunshine on Leith said:


> Influjos directos o indirectos.



Perdón, pero disiento. Influjo es _"acción o efecto de influir"_, no _"persona que influye"_, como lo que se está discutiendo en este hilo. A falta de mejores opciones, *"persona influyente/de influencia"* suenan como las mejores opciones. A menos que prospere el pedido de Aztlaniano. 

Saludos a todos,


----------



## doctorpiorno

Estoy de acuerdo con Langosta, y tampoco me gusta mucho "influyente" porque puede confundirse con el adjetivo, que es el uso más frecuente de esa grafía. Por dejar caer una idea, a mí acaba de salirme "influencer" en una traducción y he decidido traducirlo como "líder de opinión".


----------



## MarlyK

Yo he visto el término "influencer" sólo en el contexto de publicidad y marketing. Se refiere a una persona, generalmente una estrella de cine o de rock o cualquier otra persona famosa, que impone una moda y que por ende "influye" a un grupo o mercado determinado a que la copie o la siga. Por ejemplo, Madonna en su época.


----------



## Quimerancia

Coincido completamente con Langosta. El término "influjo" de ninguna manera es aceptable en español dentro de este concepto. 




MarlyK said:


> Yo he visto el término "influencer" sólo en el contexto de publicidad y marketing. Se refiere a una persona, generalmente una estrella de cine o de rock o cualquier otra persona famosa, que impone una moda y que por ende "influye" a un grupo o mercado determinado a que la copie o la siga. Por ejemplo, Madonna en su época.



MarlyK tiene toda la razón. Dentro del ámbito de la mercadotecnia se usa el término "Influencer" y se traduce como "Influyente".


----------



## hermenator

En lo literal, y para mercadotecnia, me voy con influyente. Aunque la RAE también acepta influente (sin "y"), que se parece más a influencer.

Saliendo de la caja, y para redes sociales, me voy con "líder de opinión".


----------



## franzjekill

aztlaniano said:


> _Influidor. _Es la palabra que propondré a la Real Academia.


Acabo de toparme en la prensa española con una noticia, de algún modo hay que llamarla, de que habían hallado muerta a una "influencer". ¿Qué es una "influencer"? ¿Es un trabajo, una profesión? ¿Alguien les paga para ser "influencer"? ¿Existe esa "profesión" en inglés? ¿Se llama así? ¿A qué te dedicas? Soy una "influencer"...


----------



## lauranazario

franzjekill said:


> Acabo de toparme en la prensa española con una noticia, de algún modo hay que llamarla, de que habían hallado muerta a una "influencer". ¿Qué es una "influencer"? ¿Es un trabajo, una profesión? ¿Alguien les paga para ser "influencer"? ¿Existe esa "profesión" en inglés? ¿Se llama así? ¿A qué te dedicas? Soy una "influencer"...


_Influencer_ es un término "abarcador/sombrilla" para denotar a una persona que ejerce o tiene influencia en alguna rama o campo. No es un vocablo que se use a diario, pero se da en ciertos aspectos.
Congressman XYZ is a known influencer in healthcare reform issues... Kim Kardashian is a notable fashion influencer....

Saludos,
LN


----------



## allende

Sí que se usa la palabra en inglés en España. Y en inglés creo que también. Es un trabajo del siglo XXI... Sí que se les paga, a veces con cosas gratis o con dinero por publicar un post o una foto. Mira este artículo de Vogue:
_Camille is part of a relatively new industry: that of the fashion influencer. These publishing dynamos are paid to turn up to events, designer dinners and fashion shows; they wear the clothes they’re generously paid to; and they typically charge £2,000 to £5,000 for a post on their Instagram feeds, with the high scorers (those with multiple millions of followers) regularly demanding upwards of £30,000. Lord knows what they might actually spend that money on, since their lifestyles – their wardrobes, their holidays, their handbags – are pretty much paid for. “Yes, it’s a weird job,” she admits. “You’re marketing yourself and sharing yourself, yet you’re smart enough to know it’s a bit cringe, but it opens some incredible doors. There is no way I would be living this life if it weren’t for this.”_

Como broma, en un programa de radio (que también sale por la tele) que escucho tenían una "influencer de pijamas"; algunas marcas le mandaban pijamas y ella los llevaba en el estudio para marcar tendencias


----------



## Langosta

Hola franzjekill:

Además de todo lo que se dijo antes, se viene usando mucho el término "*influencer*" para señalar a aquellas personas que tienen millones de seguidores en las redes sociales, en especial YouTube, Instagram y Twitter. Son codiciados por agencias de marketing para que participen en campañas publicitarias promocionando determinados _hashtags _que estas mismas agencias dan a conocer.

Saludos desde la orilla de enfrente ,


----------



## chileno

Para mí, aunque la palabra no está en el RAE, no significa que están mal formulada, me imagino.

Influencer = influidor o influenciador

Estoy mal?


----------



## franzjekill

Gracias a todos, queda más claro.


chileno said:


> Influencer = influidor o influenciador


Habría que ver cómo les llaman en las agencias de publicidad, imagino que usarán directamente el término en inglés y es uno más de los tantos préstamos.


allende said:


> Sí que se les paga, a veces con cosas gratis o con dinero por publicar un post o una foto


Sorprendente, para mí, que sea público que una persona recibe dinero o pago en especie por decir que tal marca de lápiz de labio es la mejor, o por mostrar que usa jeans o calzoncillos de la marca tal, cuando se supone que es una forma encubierta de construir o hacer más fuerte una marca. Si la gente sabe que esa persona recibe un pago, su consejo o su preferencia se sabe que no es desinteresado. En fin, no entiendo mucho de todo esto, pero por lo que veo, lo que reciben algunos "influencers" es bien significativo.  Gracias.


----------



## Quimerancia

En el caso de las casas de publicidad, el término *"influencer"* se maneja de dos formas:

1.- *Influyente:* persona cuyas acciones, opiniones, estilo, costumbres, vicios, etc. repercuten o son imitados por otras personas. Generalmente se mueven dentro del ámbito del entretenimiento o el jetset

2.- *Líder de opinión: *persona cuyos puntos de vista, análisis, acciones repercuten dentro de diversos ámbitos, a un nivel intelectual más elevado: económico, social, negocios, educación, político, etc.


----------



## Aguas de Marco

Buen día,
Yo trabajo en el campo de la divulgación científica y recientemente me he topado con el término "policy influencers" en muchos textos relacionados con el sector de la salud. Vienen a ser cabilderos (lobbyists) que no se dedican profesionalmente a esa actividad; por ejemplo, científicos, líderes de organizaciones comunitarias. Siempre me cuesta trabajo traducirlo. En lo personal, "influidor" me suena horrible. Uso bastante los sinónimos "incidir" e "incidente", que quieren decir lo mismo que "influyente", aunque "incidente" se presta a confusión con "evento" o "acontecimiento". En México, en particular, la palabra "influyente" también es confusa porque con frecuencia se da ese nombre a las personas que por su cargo o su dinero obtienen cosas que para un ciudadano de a pie sería mucho más difícil obtener. Por ejemplo, "dejaron ir al conductor ebrio porque era un político influyente". No es lo mismo un político influyente que se aprovecha de su situación para evadir la ley, que otro que influye en el Congreso para que aprueben una ley. En fin; mi aportación a este intercambio.


----------



## hermenator

Aguas de Marco said:


> Buen día,
> Uso bastante los sinónimos "incidir" e "incidente", que quieren decir lo mismo que "influyente", aunque "incidente" se presta a confusión con "evento" o "acontecimiento". En México, en particular, la palabra "influyente" también es confusa porque con frecuencia se da ese nombre a las personas que por su cargo o su dinero obtienen cosas que para un ciudadano de a pie sería mucho más difícil obtener. Por ejemplo, "dejaron ir al conductor ebrio porque era un político influyente". No es lo mismo un político influyente que se aprovecha de su situación para evadir la ley, que otro que influye en el Congreso para que aprueben una ley.



Es verdad que "incidente" e "influyente" pudieran resultar ambiguos. Pero, todas las palabras tienen +1 significado, por eso hay que primero ver el contexto.

Puedes también usar "líder de opinión", como yo propuse, o "cabildero" como tú propusiste.


----------



## landesman

*Líder de opinión*, como han propuesto algunos foreros, y *formador de opinión*, ambos son correctos.


----------



## chileno

Yo puedo ser un líder the opinión y sin embargo nadie me sigue. 

Yo formo mi opinión por lo tanto soy un formador de opinión.

En ambos casos mi opinión no es influyente ni *yo* soy un influenciador/influyente.

Insisto. nada malo con la palabra "influenciador", so lo que no aparece en diccionario (no es ninguna novedad) y que no se usa. Pero se entiende perfectamente. 

O estoy mal?

Sigo preguntando y no hay respuesta... en fin


----------



## landesman

chileno said:


> Yo puedo ser un líder the opinión y sin embargo nadie me sigue.
> 
> Yo formo mi opinión por lo tanto soy un formador de opinión.
> ....
> O estoy mal?
> Sigo preguntando y no hay respuesta... en fin



*Sí, estás mal.* 

Si nadie te sigue, no eres un líder de opinión. Y si lo eres, es porque te siguen o formas la opinión de otros, porque influyes en otros. "Influenciador" no existe, no es correcto, no importa que se entienda, como lingüista debemos educar en el lenguaje, enseñar el lenguaje correcto.


----------



## chileno

landesman said:


> *Sí, estás mal.*
> 
> Si nadie te sigue, no eres un líder de opinión. Y si lo eres, es porque te siguen o formas la opinión de otros, porque influyes en otros. "Influenciador" no existe, no es correcto, no importa que se entienda, como lingüista debemos educar en el lenguaje, enseñar el lenguaje correcto.



Ah, ok. 

Si me siguiera aunque sea una persona, cambiaría en algo tu opinión?


----------



## Magazine

chileno said:


> Si me siguiera aunque sea una persona, cambiaría en algo tu opinión?



Un líder no es líder porque le sigue_ una sola persona_, esa persona tal caso está casada 

Bromas aparte: Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con landesman, la palabra _influenciador _no existe. 



> "Influenciador" no existe, no es correcto, no importa que se entienda, como lingüista debemos educar en el lenguaje, enseñar el lenguaje correcto.


----------



## jilar

En teoría, la palabra ya existente en español que traduce a _influencer_ es influyente (=que influye, sea lo que sea, un objeto o una persona)

Pero lo que sucede en el día a día, al menos en España, es que la gente usa la misma palabra en inglés, para referirse a esas personas que crean tendencia o tienen muchos seguidores en las redes sociales.
Y como, influyente, de momento se usa siempre como adjetivo, todavía nadie se atreve a usarlo como sustantivo (que es el caso de _influencer_), y eso que hay muchos casos donde el sufijo -nte crea al agente (quien hace lo que determina el verbo; comerciante, aquel que comercia, gobernante, aquel que gobierna, presidente, quien preside, estudiante, quien estudia...) así estamos. 

_Influencer_ = alguien influyente. Quien tiene capacidad de influir. Y se supone que lo hace solo por el hecho de seguirlo tantas personas. Realmente, que influya o no, nadie lo sabe. Lo que sí podemos decir es que tiene muchos seguidores, ergo, cabe la posibilidad de que en muchos de ellos realmente influya.


----------



## chileno

Magazine said:


> Un líder no es líder porque le sigue_ una sola persona_, esa persona tal caso está casada
> 
> Bromas aparte: Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con landesman, la palabra _influenciador _no existe.



Cuántas palabras que no están en el diccionario pero aún así se usan, es solo cosa de sufijos y raíces, y por supesto de uso.

En fin, no más.


----------



## jilar

A ver, al final es cosa de uso. Quiero decir que eso de justificar influenciador no existe. Tampoco existía en inglés influencer, respecto a la profesión, hasta que alguien la creó.

Por lo tanto, en español, podemos hacer lo mismo. Si creemos que influyente no sirve, o simplemente no nos convence, para tal profesión, crear influenciador.
Al menos es la otra forma típica de generar el agente, y cualquier hispanohablante la entiende, quiero decir que deduce perfectamente su significado, ya que; gobernador- quien gobierna, instructor- el que instruye, conductor-que conduce.

Tenemos muchos otros ejemplos de creaciones de palabras nueva, y a veces sin necesidad, su única razón es que alguien en su día quiso generar un nuevo concepto.
Ejemplo, tanto en inglés como español:
Siempre habíamos oído secuela. Un día alguien prefirió crear PREcuela para cuando la secuela de esa historia era anterior a la misma. Pero, como vemos en su definición, la precuela sigue siendo una secuela (historia que surge de otra) solo que con el matiz de ser una historia que narra hechos anteriores o PREvios a la original.

Usar influenciador, si uno cree que influyente no funciona, evitaría tener que adoptar el término inglés tal cual.
Así mismo, vemos escrito ese concepto como en inglés, pero lo pronunciamos a la española, la hacemos llana (si la escribimos deberíamos ponerle la tilde, llana acabada en r) y la C la pronunciamos en castellano, excepto quienes seseen, claro.

Otros ejemplos de haber adoptado una palabra extranjera, y de poder expresarlo de otro modo con términos que cualquiera deduce/entiende.
Paparazzi, decir que es un cazafotos.

Sea como sea, no creo que ninguno de ellos cubra la casilla de su profesión con tales conceptos, seguramente diga fotógrafo. Al fin y al cabo es alguien que hace fotos, sin entrar en matices profesionales.


----------



## Magazine

jilar said:


> Por lo tanto, en español, podemos hacer lo mismo. Si creemos que influyente no sirve, o simplemente no nos convence, para tal profesión, crear influenciador



¿Y por qué no va a servir una palabra perfectamente inteligible como "influyente"?

 En fin, no viene a cuenta discutir sobre esto, pero no estoy de acuerdo en adoptar o inventar palabras porque sí.


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Diría que no es lo mismo _influyente_, en tanto que adjetivo, que _influidor_, en tanto que nombre. Pasa lo mismo con _comunicante_ y _comunicador_; _humidificante_, _humidificador_; etc. 
_Persona influyente_ podría funcionar, aunque suena discretamente diferente a _influenciador -_tal vez por trasladar la primera expresión algo discretamente más pasivo que la segunda.
Entiendo en cualquier caso lo ajeno que suena "_influidor_", o su equivalente "_influenciador_", y entiendo la elección de "_líder de opinión" _en determinados contextos. No obstante, utilizaría _*influenciador*_ (por sonarme discretamente más natural aquí que _influidor_) como traducción natural de _influencer _y trataría de acostumbrarme a su sonoridad en tanto que neologismo _de facto_. 
Por cierto, la Fundéu plantea precisamente estas opciones (_influidor/influenciador_) como alternativa al uso de _influencer _en castellano_._
¡Saludos!


----------



## nic456

@ChemaSaltasebes Si lees el artículo de la Fundéu, ¿no propone influente y admite como alternativas influidor y influenciador?


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Efectivamente, nic. En el citado artículo la Fundéu plantea rescatar un término en desuso en castellano desde prácticamente mediados del siglo XIX (ver aquí pej.) para, mediante un "falso" neologismo, contrarrestar el casi imparable uso de "influencer" en castellano. El adjetivo *influente*, que no influyente, es así el término propuesto por la Fundéu, que reconoce _influenciador_ o _influidor_ como nominalizaciones válidas en castellano, y que anota finalmente -como anticipo de un fracaso anunciado- que, de utilizar el vocablo original inglés, _influencer_ debe ir destacado en cursiva o entre comillas. 

Personalmente dudo que cualquiera de las opciones en castellano lleguen a cuajar, por resonar extrañas y, con ello, forzadas, aunque reconozco que la opción de *influente*, revisando ahora el tema, me resuena discretamente mejor que las otras opciones planteadas. 

¡Gracias por rescatar este hilo, nic!
No sé si eres un influente pero en todo caso tienes aquí a un fan


----------



## Rocko!

Este hilo es del 2009 y tal vez entonces había dudas, pero actualmente, al menos en México, _influencer _es una palabra que todos los jóvenes conocen y usan para hablar de los "celebrities" del internet que llevan lo último en moda y tecnología, especialmente en Youtube.


----------



## Rondivu

Rocko! said:


> Este hilo es del 2009 y tal vez entonces había dudas, pero actualmente, al menos en México, _*influencer* _es una palabra que todos los jóvenes conocen y usan para hablar de los "*celebrities*" del internet que llevan lo último en moda y tecnología, especialmente en Youtube.




Aquí también, por desgracia. Y digo por desgracia porque estamos invadidos de anglicismos innecesarios. La culpa la tienen los medios de comunicación. Lo último es lo de "fake news". En fin... 
No estoy en contra del inglés, ni mucho menos, pero si se pueden evitar ciertos anglicismos, mejor. Y sí se pueden evitar. 
Por cierto, me gusta "influente" para "influencer" que ha sugerido nic456


----------



## jilar

nic456 said:


> @ChemaSaltasebes Si lees el artículo de la Fundéu, ¿no propone influente y admite como alternativas influidor y influenciador?


Sí, pero observa la nota que hay al inicio:
_ Esta recomendación sustituye a una anterior que ha sido revisada para ofrecer influente como alternativa a _influencer_._

Chema lo decía el año pasado, que es cuando se rescató por última vez el tema. La nota actual, quién sabe de qué fecha, deja claro que el artículo sufrió una modificación para ofrecer influente.
Yo no recuerdo exactamente lo que tenían escrito el año pasado, pero a juzgar por el mensaje de Chema todavía no debían anotar influente.


----------



## jilar

Ahora que me fijo, este es el título del artículo en la Fundéu, que aparece sobre la foto:

02/07/2019
*influente, alternativa a influencer



Se supone que esa es la fecha de modificación, o sea, hace nada, en dos días hará tres meses.*


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Gracias por la nota aclaratoria, jilar; también a mí me extrañó no haber mencionado siquiera influente, siendo como es la propuesta formal de la Fundéu. Tu aclaración me deja más tranquilo (al tiempo que reconozco, como ya hacía en respuesta a nic, que esta opción me parece bastante mejor que las previas -aunque mucho me temo que llega algo tarde para poder modificar la tendencia actual). 
¡Saludos!


----------



## nic456

@ChemaSaltasebes @jilar He intentado recuperar en vano la versión original del artículo, sin embargo, tengo un Glosario de comuniación estratégica de la Fundéu del 2018 donde consta:
influencer / influidor.
Persona con conocimiento, prestigio y presencia en ámbitos en los que sus opiniones pueden influir en el comportamiento de muchas personas. (Ver instagramer).

Además, en su blog revisan las recomendaciones más vistas del mes:

*3. influente, alternativa a influencer*
_Influencer_ es uno de esos anglicismos que ha llegado arrasando. Hace ya algún tiempo propusimos las alternativas en español _influidor_ e _influenciador_. Pero, buscando buscando, vimos que nuestra lengua tiene la voz _influente_, que figura desde hace más de 200 años el Diccionario con el significado de ‘que influye’. Es cierto que ha ido cediendo paso en el uso general a _influyente, _pero ¿por qué no recuperarla como alternativa a _influencer_, con la que además guarda cierta semejanza fonética?


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Gracias, nic. Y sí, entiendo que la Fundéu, precisamente por el volumen de visitas a su página sobre _influencer_, y dado el nulo éxito de las voces _influenciador_ e _influidor _propuestas previamente, deciden darle una vuelta de tuerca más al tema para finalmente plantear recuperar un término prácticamente olvidado como _influente_ que, sin embargo, resuena más natural que otros en castellano como alternativa a _influencer_. 

Esta nueva propuesta me parece un acierto, tardío pero acierto al fin y al cabo. Por algún motivo, la mayoría de términos en castellano que podrían encajar semánticamente y que se parecen fonéticamente al término original inglés correspondiente suelen resonar como pálidas copias de éste. Sin embargo, tal vez precisamente por ser término en desuso, _influente_ resuena como un auténtico neologismo en castellano -y no sólo como una palabra "bien formada", como influenciador. Así, lo dicho; "compro" _influente_ como traducción de _influencer_, sin duda. 

Saludos, nic. Y gracias otra vez por rescatar el tema -y por anunciar aquí la nueva propuesta de la Fundéu (que inteligentemente plantea sobre el mismo enlace donde previamente recomendaba otra cosa). 

_Influente_. Ya me suena del todo natural


----------



## nic456

Un pequeño aporte más por mi parte: al parecer es más común hablar de persona influyente que persona influente, aunque tanto influente como influyente son participios que se pueden emplear como adjetivos. ¡Vivan los influentes!


----------



## ChemaSaltasebes

Sí, como mencionaba en #39, _influente_ es término prácticamente en desuso desde mediados del siglo XIX (ver el enlace del Ngram en #39, a título orientativo), aunque sigue vigente en el DRAE. De ahí que resuene como "falso" neologismo. La Fundéu recomienda mantener _influyente_ como adjetivo (pej. "persona influyente") y "reutilizar" _influente_ como nominalización, sinónimo de _influencer_. Y ciertamente, me parece buena opción.



nic456 said:


> ¡Vivan los influentes!


Y bueno, tampoco hay que flipar; la mayoría de influentes en las redes, me temo, lo son por motivos espurios 

¡Saludos!


----------

